# Aqui diagrama de tv panasonic modelo TV TC-14A12P TC-20B12 ch:BR2L



## el-rey-julien (Feb 14, 2013)

aqui dejo el manual de servicio incluye esquema para tv panasonic modelos TV TC-14A12P TC-20B12 
y cualquier otro modelo que use el chasis  BR2L


----------

